# is it to late to try ?



## clomidgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

hi girls just wanted a chat feel a bit down .ttc for the 2 time on clomid first time worked 2 month we have a baby girl name daisy alice .we decided to try again .my dh has started a new job working nights and he is tired all the time if you know what i mean   men .i had my period on the 8 of this month for 4 days . on day 5 i started clomid for 5 days finished them on the 16 . i wanted to start straight away but because he was so tired we didnt do anything and we still havent.it is now  the 24 have i missed it or am i to early ? i cant remember when we started when i got preg with baby girl . please need advice what you think. thank you clomid girl


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ya

sorry to hear you are feeling down 

so today would make you around day 16? when you ovulate will depend on your cycle length, do you have regular cycles etc?

I would suggest if dh is willing to get jiggy  as  might not be too late this month 

It is hard for both partners and maybe you dh is also feeling a little down about it as the mo, maybe trying to have some couple time if you can might help. they tend to bottle things up and dont have this fab website where we can post 



love
suzie x


----------



## clomidgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

thak you olive no my cycle are all over thr place i have pcos ive had to wate 7 months for this peroid . then i started clomid .i will look at that site i think we do need couple time . we only see each other for about an hour a day through the week and that dont help .[br]: 24/08/06, 22:59sorry resd it wrong you mean this site  yeah your right we can talk about it they cant x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well it might be time to get inventive 

maybe if you only see each other for a while in the day time then maybe be waiting for him with something exciting  
I know its not easy as my dh works long hours, i have even driven to his work one evening as i was ovulating 

xx


----------



## clomidgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

id love to drive to his work and just take charge id make sure he didnt so no to me .ive told him to wake me up in the mornings before the baby wakes up. lets see if that works ill let you know cheers suzie ill put my gear on so when he pulls the covers back he will have a shock stockings the lot


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

clomidgirl....any luck today??


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Was he surprised this morning


----------



## clomidgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

im afraid not girls i was up when he got home with the babyso no luck today im gonna try tonight though wish me luck x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Good luck! Made me laugh, reading about you surprising him with those stockings.


----------



## clomidgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh trust me it will work tonight if it dont i will beat him on the head with my high hells and shove my stockings in his mouth and make him eat them   or maybe he would like to wear them


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

just a small note .. i started clomid on day 2-5 and was told to get jiggy on day 10 , 2days on 2 days off 2 days on 2 days off  and so on .. up to day 21. 
hope this is any help for you hun 
kitty xx


----------



## clomidgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

cheers girls all is well were geting jiggy he he   now we will just have to wait and see ill keep you all posted xx chigs xx


----------

